# Pressure Washer Manifold Replace



## DIY JIM (Oct 12, 2009)

First you should know that I am a total novice.
I have a Troy Built Pressure Washer Model 020208.
The threads on the manifold are stripped so I have ordered a new one.
While I wait on the shipment of the new manifold, I removed the old one and noticed that the check valves were covered with a white build up (lime or calcium?) I removed the valves and cleaned them with vinegar and they seem to be working properly. My question is, should I be doing any other maintainence while I have the manifold off? Should I use any type of lube or greese when reinserting the valves and manifold? Im sure this is rutine stuff for you guys but I am clueless. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

The check valves should be made of Stainless Steel and will need no lubrication. Be sure to put the check valves back in as they were removed, or your unit will not work. IF this is a gas powered unit, it would be a good time to change the oil, clean the air filter, change the spark plug, and generally clean the motor unit. You may want to change the oil in the pump unit as well, it wouldn't hurt it. Be sure to follow the manufacturer's instructions for oil in this unit. IF it is an electric unit, check the power cord and it's connection at the motor. Good Luck, David


----------



## DIY JIM (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## treborkanzarb (Oct 10, 2009)

*manifold*

You may not need to replace the manifold just the " Inlet pipe".
find parts list by Googleing "Trot Bilt parts replacement"


----------

